# Pawn Shop Tools



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

How many people here look in the pawn shops for good tools?

Me, I go all the time and just about all my hand tools are from pawn shops. Just today I bought a good old wiggy for 5 bucks and some Kline drivers for a buck a piece.


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

I just never thought about it but am definitely going to check some out - Thanks for the idea.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I find great stuff in pawn shops all the time. Just like ebay but requires sunlight and human interface.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I find great stuff in pawn shops all the time. Just like ebay but requires sunlight and human interface.


:laughing:

Sunlight I can deal with .......... humans ............. not so much. :no:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

And the level of being that the humans posses at a pawn shop is mostly less than desirable.:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

muck said:


> I just never thought about it but am definitely going to check some out - Thanks for the idea.


You have to spend some time digging and never give what they ask for at first. I will post some pics of my pawn shop tools in a bit. I brought my bags home for clean up over the long weekend.

Our SH will change out just about any Klein driver as long as it's not been beat to hell. same for craftsman


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've bought a few tools at pawn shops, but many places have their used crap priced like it was factory new.

I managed to get a Fluke 30 (early model of todays' 337) years ago for $15, a complete Fall-arrest system (Elk River, harness, lanyard, everything) for $80 and an Ideal fiberglass 100' fish for $10.

I do far better scouring fleabay.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

10 years ago or so I got a NIB Fluke 36 AC/DC Clamp meter for short money at a pawn shop. I should really start stopping when I go by them and have a look.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Once in a great while you will find a deal but more often than not the tools are either junk or priced way out of line. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I didnt give more than 5 bucks for anyone of the hand tools other than the HD Klein 10 bucks. I try not to spent more than about 2 to 3 on the drivers. But take in mind I go all the time (twice a week).









I got this off craigs list last week, the guy knew he sold them cheap when I bought them unseen. I gave 25 bucks for the set. Im glad the guy I bought them from kept his word.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I didnt give more than 5 bucks for anyone of the hand tools other than the HD Klein 10 bucks. I try not to spent more than about 2 to 3 on the drivers. But take in mind I go all the time (twice a week).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that wiggie a CAT III or better?


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Good Day at the Pawn shop*

My best day at the Pawn shop was when I scored a Milwaukee 18v reciprocating saw with battery for $80! Battery by itself is $50!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I buy some stuff off flea bay. never had much luck at pawn shops ... gave up on em.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

my best find was milwaukee d handle drill with extension tube for 130 + tax over 500 retail - looked barely used


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is that wiggie a CAT III or better?


Only reason I know my fluke is a CAT III is because it says it on the meter
I saw a list one time with the different categorys in a fluke book once, but don't remember.

This is a 6610 VT-1 Ser. A
120/240 480/600 v


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't go to pawn shops much. I opened my brand new air compressor system today. It is sweet, at least for just around the house. The ones I saw at a pawn shop near work were all beat up and not a lot diff in price.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have got some pretty sweet deals on guitars and amps from the pawn shop though. 

I'm still waiting to walk into one and see an ejection seat, that bad boy is mine.:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Only reason I know my fluke is a CAT III is because it says it on the meter
> I saw a list one time with the different categorys in a fluke book once, but don't remember.
> 
> This is a 6610 VT-1 Ser. A
> 120/240 480/600 v


If you care to, SEARCH for the importance of CAT ratings, by ZOG. Use the search button at the top of the page.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I find great stuff in pawn shops all the time. Just like ebay but requires sunlight and human interface.


which is too bad, huh? :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

petek57 said:


> My best day at the Pawn shop was when I scored a Milwaukee 18v reciprocating saw with battery for $80! Battery by itself is $50!


where the hell in jowja are you?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Since 90% of the tools in a pawn shop have been stolen from hard working guys like you and me that depend on them to earn a living and provide for our families, I'm not about to support them.

If a guy walked up to you on the street and wanted to sell some tools that he obviously didn't own, would you buy them to support his crack habit?

Fvck pawn shops.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Since 90% of the tools in a pawn shop have been stolen from hard working guys like you and me that depend on them to earn a living and provide for our families, I'm not about to support them.
> 
> If a guy walked up to you on the street and wanted to sell some tools that he obviously didn't own, would you buy them to support his crack habit?
> 
> Fvck pawn shops.


I mostly agree; hand tools definitely, but power tools will get pawned by your poorer types, although they get stolen too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I check out some pawn shops from time to time, and find some deals. Bought 3 rusted up Craftsman tape measure's for a dollar each and took them back to Sears for some new one's.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Since 90% of the tools in a pawn shop have been stolen from hard working guys like you and me that depend on them to earn a living and provide for our families, I'm not about to support them.
> 
> *If a guy walked up to you on the street and wanted to sell some tools that he obviously didn't own, would you buy them to support his crack habit?
> *
> Fvck pawn shops.


No I would not. If your tools are stolen , and you took the right steps, they would never have been able to be pawned. Pawn Shops are not like they used to be, well at least not around here.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what are "the right steps"? Engraving my Kliens?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been in several pawn shops and have never bought a single item. Usually it’s a bunch of junk along with a few over priced items.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> I've been in several pawn shops and have never bought a single item. Usually it’s a bunch of junk along with a few over priced items.


 That is what I usually find also.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Any of you watch Pawn Stars on the History channel??


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Any of you watch Pawn Stars on the History channel??


he gets some weird stuff on there.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> he gets some weird stuff on there.


 Yea, I find it to be a pretty cool show.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Any of you watch Pawn Stars on the History channel??


I've never even heard of it. I rarely have time to watch TV. If the TV is on in my house it's usually got Dora the Explorer, Yo Gaba Gaba, or backyardigans on.

AKA: :hang:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> I've never even heard of it. I rarely have time to watch TV. If the TV is on in my house it's usually got Dora the Explorer, Yo Gaba Gaba, or backyardigans on.
> 
> AKA: :hang:


hahahaha! same here, although the kids got a Wii from Santa and it's been even worse, since.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> what are "the right steps"? Engraving my Kliens?


 They are not allowed to pawn anything that has a name other than the person trying to pawn it. But Im sure there are hack in that trade as well.

I can honestly if my tools were stolen and never seen again, I hope a guy like me buys them. Someone who will use them for that they are made for.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> I've never even heard of it. I rarely have time to watch TV. If the TV is on in my house it's usually got Dora the Explorer, Yo Gaba Gaba, or backyardigans on.
> 
> AKA: :hang:


I heard _"Backpack Backpack Backpack" _all morning:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I heard _"Backpack Backpack Backpack" _all morning


:laughing:......:001_huh:......, I feel your pain......


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> I've never even heard of it. I rarely have time to watch TV. If the TV is on in my house it's usually got Dora the Explorer, Yo Gaba Gaba, or backyardigans on.
> 
> AKA: :hang:


 OOOOOHHHHHHH, who lives in a pineapple under the sea? 
Absorbant and yellow and porous is he
Sponge bob square pants!:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH, who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> Absorbant and yellow and porous is he
> Sponge bob square pants!:laughing:


aloha amigos, soy Diego!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> I've never even heard of it. I rarely have time to watch TV. If the TV is on in my house it's usually got Dora the Explorer, Yo Gaba Gaba, or backyardigans on.
> 
> AKA: :hang:


 My kids love those shows also.

Here is a link to the show. *Pawn Stars* — History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I check out some pawn shops from time to time, and find some deals. Bought 3 rusted up Craftsman tape measure's for a dollar each and took them back to Sears for some new one's.


Nice one.
:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Voltech said:


> I heard _"Backpack Backpack Backpack" _all morning:no::thumbsup:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyway, I watch pawn stars. It's pretty good but the haggling gets annoying. I know pawners are there to make money but it's a little lame seeing guys taking very little for their goods just because they need money. The Old Man is cool but I hate Hoss. He's worse than is sidekick, Chumlee.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just a quick note for everyone, jot down the numbers on your power tools if you haven't already. Your dewalt drill looks exactly like every other dewalt drill in the pawn shop.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Not in a pawn shop, but I bought 3 brand new Dewalt 36v SDS Rotarry drill kits for I think $180 each. Sold 2 of them for over $500 each, kept 1 for myself :thumbsup:.

Mostly in pawn shops I find well used tools at brand new prices. Even when bargained down the prices aren't what I'd pay for them. I still check from time to time though.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

You guys have those Cash Converter stores in the US? They pop up all over the place here.. 
Only thing I would be concerned about is the battery tools as odds are the battery is weak if not dead..


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't like pawn shops. They exploit a working man down on his luck or support thieves.. If a thief didn't have someplace to fence stolen merchandise, perhaps there would be less of it. I don't like any of that.

I prefer Ax Men on History Channel.. At least they work for a living.. I feel like I know these dudes, or at least the type.. they would fit right in on a jobsite.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ampere said:


> I don't like pawn shops. They exploit a working man down on his luck or support thieves.. If a thief didn't have someplace to fence stolen merchandise, perhaps there would be less of it. I don't like any of that.
> 
> I prefer Ax Men on History Channel.. At least they work for a living.. I feel like I know these dudes, or at least the type.. they would fit right in on a jobsite.


I work around a lot of loggers, they think Ax Men as nonprofessional idiots. No chainsaw chaps, the stupid medal helmets, not screens on helmets, no safety glasses, and of course no ear protection. No wonder they are all very young, they would be dead or maimed by their 40s.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Ampere said:


> I don't like pawn shops. They exploit a working man down on his luck or support thieves.. If a thief didn't have someplace to fence stolen merchandise, perhaps there would be less of it. I don't like any of that.
> 
> I prefer Ax Men on History Channel.. At least they work for a living.. I feel like I know these dudes, or at least the type.. they would fit right in on a jobsite.


 
Here everything pawned is reported to the police. You save your serial numbers and if it's pawned it gets returned to you. The working man like me shops there when I'm killing time between appointments or actually looking for a specific tool. I usually buy new cordless tools. I got an amprobe clamp meter for $1.00. Snap-on tools 13/8", 17/8",13/4" wrenches for $45.00. Most are overpriced but if something has been setting for a while they will deal and you can make out like a bandit. Kinda like how some on ebay have very good prices and some do not.. 


Swamploggers is the only tree cutting show I like.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Anyway, I watch pawn stars. It's pretty good but the haggling gets annoying. I know pawners are there to make money but it's a little lame seeing guys taking very little for their goods just because they need money. The Old Man is cool but I hate Hoss. He's worse than is sidekick, Chumlee.


Fat Hoss and his fatter buddy Chummy would have trouble flipping burgers if that pawn shop was not a family business.

They are both useless IMO. :no:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Fat Hoss and his fatter buddy Chummy would have trouble flipping burgers if that pawn shop was not a family business.
> 
> They are both useless IMO. :no:


the show can't go much further...I'm bored with it already, and that's just after maybe 3-4 episodes.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Since 90% of the tools in a pawn shop have been stolen from hard working guys like you and me that depend on them to earn a living and provide for our families, I'm not about to support them.


I disagree. Most all the good tools are pawned because we actually have drug addicts in this trade. I knew a guy that would pawn his tool belt and have to get it back every payday. It's not the crooks. Its your college or helper that pawn this stuff. 



william1978 said:


> I check out some pawn shops from time to time, and find some deals. Bought 3 rusted up Craftsman tape measure's for a dollar each and took them back to Sears for some new one's.


Is there an honesty issue with doing something like that? I will refrain, but it does seem wrong for some reason?



william1978 said:


> Any of you watch Pawn Stars on the History channel??


Sure. Buts it's not on the bucket list.



drsparky said:


> I work around a lot of loggers, they think Ax Men as nonprofessional idiots. No chainsaw chaps, the stupid medal helmets, not screens on helmets, no safety glasses, and of course no ear protection. No wonder they are all very young, they would be dead or maimed by their 40s.


And the "heli loggers" think they are hacks. This show would scare the most hardened logger.



jwjrw said:


> Swamploggers is the only tree cutting show I like.:thumbsup:


Have you watched heli Loggers?


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally wouldn't buy any tools from a pawn shop, especially in Vancouver. I have heard too many stories of junkies stealing from job sites. 

If you buy a tool for five bucks, chances are the pawn shop bought it for a dollar. What tradesman in his right mind would sell a tool for a dollar?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

RyanB said:


> What tradesman in his right mind would sell a tool for a dollar?


What tradesmen would sell his tools at all? Retired? Disabled? I'm both but would never sell my tools..


----------

